# Hoo boy, it is HOT! Best bike clothes



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

It was August in June here in Texas and now it is August in July. We've had almost 40 days so far this summer of temps between 100 and 104 with high humidity. At some point our Legislature needs to appoint the steambath as the official activity of the State of Texas. Usually we don't get temps that high until mid August, which is the point where I just say, "It is too ridiculously hot to ride." Somehow this year I'm at peace with it, and ride or exercise early in the mornings or late evening. I've come across some tops and a pair of shorts online that look like possibilities for hot and humid. Currently I ride in a technical T (thank you REI for giving trail work volunteers great technical tees) and Terry Shorts, but I've come across a few things that take it to the next step in ventilation or sun protection as the summer wears on (i.e., mid October). 
Terry has some little mesh tops that are cute








These are ultra light weight and see through so you need a good sports bra under. 
On the opposite end of things, I came across this top that is long sleeved sun protection but promises to keep you cooler








De Soto also makes arm covers out of this stuff, which seems more realistic.

The third item: venitlated shorts that are like regular spandex shorts, but have a ventilator panel in front.

I'm also considering abandoning my CamelBack for two big frame-mounted water bottles and a largish seat bag for spare tube and tools. Because I'm doing shorter rides (at mtn bike venues in the city) in the heat, it just seems easier (and cooler) to not carry a fully loaded hydration system on my back (more trapped heat). If I go out for longer ride, it will be 100 oz plus a bottle of some type of electrolyte mix. Clif Blocks are also a favorite for summer.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry, left one off the list--this is the one that made me think about posting originally -- a mesh technical tee. 








A little too revealing in white, but this shows how breezy it is. On sale for ~ $20 at Team Estrogen, I'm thinking of ordering one in black. Would work OK with black sports bra and not look too crazy on the trail. We have lots of shade on our trails, so don't think black would be an issue absorbing heat from the direct sun.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

June Bug said:


> I
> Terry has some little mesh tops that are cute
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have one of the Terry mesh tops (like above)? I was just curious how long it is. I'm a long person and most women's jersey's aren't long enough (free-ride jerseys are OK, but regular ones aren't).


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry, I don't have one yet. I was on a road ride with a woman who had one a few years ago, but can't remember how long a fit it was. Looking at it on line, I'd guess it is about a long as a jersey, since it has cycling jersey pockets in back. Give Terry a call and see if they can tell you a length. Seems a no brainer that they would have a length measurement for each item, but they don't. 
Sympathize on the long torso issue. 
Noticed the reviews when I just went back to look at it. Sounds like it is sturdier than it looks!


----------



## ellsrider (May 9, 2010)

I'm boycotting Terry for a simple reason - Georgena Terry lives nearby (in the Rochester,NY are), and she actively campaigned to oppose mountain biking in our area. I know that Georgena did sell Terry bikes last year, but she is still the nominal 'face' of Terry. They no longer produce a mountain bike model, so before you buy from them again, think: who should get your business?


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

ellsrider said:


> I'm boycotting Terry for a simple reason - Georgena Terry lives nearby (in the Rochester,NY are), and she actively campaigned to oppose mountain biking in our area. I know that Georgena did sell Terry bikes last year, but she is still the nominal 'face' of Terry. They no longer produce a mountain bike model, so before you buy from them again, think: who should get your business?


My search-fu is failing me. Any links to this?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I will sometimes bring 2 water bottles - 1 to drink and one to squirt on my head, neck, etc. If I think of it I put them in the freezer ahead of time. Or I'll stop at a stream and wet my head & arms when I need a break and a cooldown. 

If my chamois shorts or liner have rubber at the bottom of the legs, I turn them up once for a little more air flow and a little less irritation in the heat.

I am partial to the technical tees, I have a really light North Face, I think it is actually cooler than 2 mesh no-sleeves I have. The down side is the lightweight material will snag easier than a more sturdy/hotter shirt.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

ellsrider said:


> I'm boycotting Terry for a simple reason - Georgena Terry lives nearby (in the Rochester,NY are), and she actively campaigned to oppose mountain biking in our area. I know that Georgena did sell Terry bikes last year, but she is still the nominal 'face' of Terry. They no longer produce a mountain bike model, so before you buy from them again, think: who should get your business?


Thanks for this update, and I'm sad to hear it.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

I find short sleeved or tank style technical jerseys the best for hot weather riding; those are nice ones you posted. I avoid dark colours (on helmets, gloves and socks too).

If it's too hot, I just don't ride. Not worth the danger of over-heating, etc.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

TheotherH said:


> I find short sleeved or tank style technical jerseys the best for hot weather riding; those are nice ones you posted. I avoid dark colours (on helmets, gloves and socks too).
> If it's too hot, I just don't ride. Not worth the danger of over-heating, etc.


Ordered the Ether Tee yesterday. I'll report back when it gets here. We're working our way to seriously hot (103 degrees is the usual high this week) and it isn't even August yet. This year, these really high (and higher!) temps could crank along right through Sept. Hence, my search for some ventilation in my bike clothes. Early mornings are still doable.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'd like to know more about Georgena's opposing mountain biking before boycotting Terry, but it is disturbing.

My favorite hot weather jersey is the Terry Sun Goddess. I ride in heavily wooded areas so don't need sun protection. The racer-back styling and lack of a bottom elastic help keep it cool. I prefer to leave the hydration pack at home if possible to keep things cooler, which means that I prefer shorter rides or loop back to the car to replace the water bottle. I also hydrate more prior to the ride.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

miatagal96 said:


> I'd like to know more about Georgena's opposing mountain biking before boycotting Terry, but it is disturbing.
> 
> My favorite hot weather jersey is the Terry Sun Goddess. I ride in heavily wooded areas so don't need sun protection. The racer-back styling and lack of a bottom elastic help keep it cool. I prefer to leave the hydration pack at home if possible to keep things cooler, which means that I prefer shorter rides or loop back to the car to replace the water bottle. I also hydrate more prior to the ride.


I agree, first I need to find out of this is true. If it is, then I will have to boycott Terry...

I am very new to mountain biking and am currently working to transition my parking lot skills to the trails - which means I wind up in a lot of bushes  Looking forward to my long-fingered gloves next week to protect me from those thorn bushes... My bike's frame is too small for a water bottle (full suspension) so I just stick with my Camelbak and fill it with ice water to help keep both the water and my back cool.

I prefer any jersey I can find that is sleeveless jerseys with no elastic at the bottom. Part of my problem is finding them large enough without being TOO large as I am, shall we say, robust in the chest department but not the rest of me. It may be that as I ride more in the woods that I will choose to find jerseys with sleeves, but this is my preference right now. My current favorites are Gore, LG, and PI (some of them).


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

double post


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I found this article:
http://www.rochestercitynewspaper.com/news/articles/2009/02/ENVIRONMENT-Penfields-park-could

It's a bird thing. Georgena Terry's group wanted to restrict access to part of the trail system through grasslands in Penfield Green from May-July to protect the Eastern Meadowlark, whose population has declined 75% in the last 40 years. I know she's had several bird-related jersey designs, so it fits with her sensibilities. Sounds like it was specific to this trail, and the habitat it provided, they had no issue with MTB's on the rest of the trails.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

June Bug said:


> It was August in June here in Texas and now it is August in July. We've had almost 40 days so far this summer of temps between 100 and 104 with high humidity. At some point our Legislature needs to appoint the steambath as the official activity of the State of Texas...


Hi June Bug, I was in the Austin area late April on a 29er. Your trails are fun but it was already warrm! My daughter lives there, her 1st year in Texas.

SoCal is not bad right now but it can get hot. I do have a couple of those Terry mesh tops and they are ok. I prefer the tank style, though. Anything sleeveless, light-colored, scoop, zip or v-neck seems to help. Wicking, quick-dry fabrics are essential.

As for bottoms, Luna's Epiphany shorts in Ebony (they are actually grey) are the coolest I own. They are expensive but worth it. I am out of superlatives, just try them.


----------



## Loraura (Apr 25, 2011)

I have that mesh jersey from Terry, I live in Austin, TX.

I have worn the jersey more as a swimsuit coverup than as a jersey. (It actually works very well for that purpose!)

It has a few drawbacks in my opinion:

1)It sunburns right through like you're not even wearing it, so you must slather yourself in sunblock everywhere than isn't covered by bra or shorts.

2) It snags on things easily, so twigs, branches, anything that swipes by your side or arm sleeve has a high risk of snagging, catching, ripping.

3) Vanity. Enough said. If you don't have 6 pack abs and a perfect figure, well, you won't be hiding that fact under this jersey unless you wear a long sports bra (like the ones that go to the waist) or a base layer, and really, what's the point of this particular mesh jersey if you're having to do that?

4)The pockets seem too flimsy to put anything significant in. Like a cellphone in a plastic baggy would stretch the mesh out and have it banging and sloshing around in the pocket. This does not happen to me on regular jersey pockets.

To the poster that wanted to know about the length, I am short (5'3''), and not long waisted, and it hits me midway between waist and where my legs start. That's about 2-3 inches below my waist.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I ordered the Zoot Ether Tee (on sale for $19) in black from Team Estrogen and it got here zippity quick, US Priority Mail. It does not seem sheer in black, not like the white one pictured. It has a lovely silky texture on the outside, but the inner face of the fabric is a finely textured mesh and it is wonderfully light; really just a wisp. In a large, from back neck to hem is ~ 22.5 inches. Not a snug fit. I"ll wear it for my local trails, but this is not for the rough stuff. Just ordered one in white. Highs of 106 for the coming week. 


June Bug said:


>


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

So, I wore the Ether Tee on a run on my neighborhood park yesterday. There was some cloud cover, so that made things bearable, but still in the 90s with high humidity. 

The feather weight fabric does breathe well and there are net panels on both sides and at the bottom of the back, plus at the neck and little cap sleeves. When I got home all sweaty, it dried very quickly. I am still loving the texture of this fabric; it is absolutely wonderful and has kind of a drapey, luxurious, silken feel that I really like. 
Now, onto the basic stuff. The fabric is polyester with some spandex and no anti-odor treatment, so just like most bike clothes.

If your trails are more open and you don't have to deal with branches, brambles, or thorns, go for it.


----------

